# I pulled it off - Soap display



## kbuska (Oct 10, 2011)

I can't Believe it but I pulled it off


----------



## judymoody (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## Relle (Oct 11, 2011)

Very nice, all we need now is some soaps in it   .


----------



## Lindy (Oct 11, 2011)

I *love* that!  Nice job!!!


----------



## Mouse (Oct 11, 2011)

Mad skills right there!


----------



## Pretty n Plain (Oct 11, 2011)

Now THAT is fancy, I think my soaps would look great in there   great job.


----------



## kharmon320 (Oct 11, 2011)

Very nice work Ken!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 11, 2011)

That's gorgeous. Great job. Can we see it full of soap?  :wink:


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2011)

That is beautiful! I love woodworking too, but my Dad is the guy with all the power tools, so I have to wait to visit my parents to build stuff


----------



## Scentapy (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice job!!!


----------



## LauraHoosier (Oct 11, 2011)

Great job.  Very professional looking.  Well done!


----------



## maya (Oct 11, 2011)

that is really nice. i am so impressed.


----------



## NancyRogers (Oct 11, 2011)

Beautiful work!  I'd love to see a picture when you put your soaps in it.


----------



## kbuska (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the comments. I got the idea from http://www.hazelssoapsnthings.com/large ... ayrack.php which I was just going to buy them but I couldn't get them in the timeline that I needed. I was encouraged by a friend who thought I could do it so I gave it a go.

Now my wife and neighbor who lent me the brad nailer wants one for a spice rack. lol.

Cheers to everyone,
Ken


----------



## AmyW (Oct 11, 2011)

That is really cool, nice work!


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 11, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## dieSpinne (Oct 11, 2011)

really nice display... 
will you be offering these for sale?
Have you an Etsy shoppe?


----------



## BrittanyJRW (Oct 11, 2011)

It looks exactly like the inspired display! Good job! Really makes me wish my hubby was handy!!


----------



## jcandleattic (Oct 11, 2011)

That's a really nice rack.  :roll: LOL Soap rack that is.


----------



## agriffin (Oct 11, 2011)

That's beautiful!  Well done!


----------



## Guywithsoap? (Oct 11, 2011)

That looks very good. Did you use cedar for the inside slats or pine?


----------



## BlueValkyrie (Oct 11, 2011)

That looks fantastic


----------



## kbuska (Oct 11, 2011)

I think its hemlock or pine. I got them at home depot. I stained the baskets twice and the outside once. The pic I uploaded was before I stained the outside part. I applied a protectorate to it today and will upload a finished product tomorrow. 

I don't know if I'm "good enough" to make them to sell. Perhaps after I make a few more. 

Thanks again for all the great comments!

-Ken


----------



## Midnight Rowan (Oct 12, 2011)

Really very nice Ken!


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Oct 12, 2011)

Would love to see them full of soap!  Great job!


----------



## Stinkydancer (Oct 12, 2011)

Really pretty!


----------



## vir99 (Oct 15, 2011)

That's a very nice display. Please post pics of it loaded!


----------



## kbuska (Oct 15, 2011)

Here it is.


----------



## jcandleattic (Oct 15, 2011)

Oh, that's very nice. I liked it before, but it really comes to life with it being full.


----------



## HollandHomestead (Oct 16, 2011)

I love it ! I just printed the picture and gave it to my husband ... ! Lets see if he can come up with anything that great!


----------



## PrairieCraft (Oct 16, 2011)

That looks great!  Much nicer than some I've seen for sale.


----------



## kbuska (Oct 22, 2011)

Iif you like I can share some instructions. 

I got a wholesale account from my last show and my wife gave them one of my displays. Now I have to make more. 

I could make more if people are interested in them and love they are made by polish engineering.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 22, 2011)

It looks even better full of stock.  :wink:


----------



## kaelily (Oct 22, 2011)

great soap display! I like your labels too!


----------



## Bwitched (Oct 22, 2011)

*So Refreshing and Cool...*

Wow...love the display...I'll take 4!!! lol...and your soaps and labels are wonderful...is very cool to me to see a gentleman soaper...great job!!


----------



## Relle (Oct 22, 2011)

Just came back and had another look, didn't know you had put soap in it.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 23, 2011)

I love these. If you ever decide to start selling them, let us know!


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2011)

Ken - 

You really need to consider opening an Etsy shop and selling these displays. I think you did a fantastic job and I know you'll sell quite a few. Maybe someday I'd buy some, too.   

Plus I'm a member of other forums as are other members here. You'd have a lot of happy customers posting pics of their soaps and mentioning "I bought the display from...."  :wink: 

Word of mouth advertising...the best kind.


----------



## kbuska (Oct 25, 2011)

I took Hazel's advice and listed it on Esty.

http://etsy.me/tPBamv

Let me know if you feel the price isn't appropriate. 

Cheers,
Ken


----------



## Hazel (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh yeah...blame me.   

Didn't you know that no one really listens to me?

I can't answer your question because I don't know anything about displays.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 25, 2011)

I can't comment on the price because I haven't really priced displays (I can say that it is too expensive for me at this time).

But the shipping is high! Again, I don't know what it weighs or would actually cost to ship but I would weigh it and get a good estimate at usps.com. Maybe you did that already? Is there any way to fit it in a flat rate box or do something else?

If you add the price plus shipping that is way far out of my price range.... lol.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 25, 2011)

I went and looked through Etsy and I'd say price and shipping are comparable to the other displays.  Your display is actually priced quite reasonably compared to a few of the others, IMO.

I think if people want an organized and attractive display then they're going to buy and not worry too much about the initial outlay. Look at it from the viewpoint of how long wooden displays will last and average it out over several shows.


----------



## agriffin (Oct 25, 2011)

I think your price is very reasonable.  My guy is a woodworker and I know the work that goes into stuff like that.  

Whatever you do...don't underprice and not get enough for the work that you do!

They're beautiful!


----------



## Sunny (Oct 26, 2011)

agriffin said:
			
		

> I think your price is very reasonable.  My guy is a woodworker and I know the work that goes into stuff like that.
> 
> Whatever you do...don't underprice and not get enough for the work that you do!
> 
> They're beautiful!




I agree... make sure the price you're charging is fair for the amount of time you're putting in. I have no idea how long it takes to make one of these but I'm sure it's several hours... make sure you are "paying" yourself.


----------



## Bayougirl (Oct 26, 2011)

Shipping always seems high to me.  What about the new Priority Flat rate commercial A & B boxes.  They have bigger boxes and the prices are alot more reasonable.  You have to order the boxes through the Postal service and print out you label, you can request pick up from your house, I have a huge rural mailbox and most boxes fit in there.

Here's the webpage. Would they fit in the A-1 or B-1 boxes?
https://shop.usps.com/webapp/wcs/st...10000002&top_category=10000002&WT.ac=10000114

It's worth checking out, it doesn't cost you anything to order the boxes.

BTW, I really like the displays, I would buy one.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 26, 2011)

Shipping can be expensive but I don't think $20 is unreasonable for something the size and weight of this display. You also have to buy a box and packaging supplies plus burn gas taking it to be shipped. It would be great if you found a cheaper way to ship but you also don't want to take a loss on it.

I'd buy one or two if I had a need for displays. Maybe I'll be ready to do craft shows for the 2012 holiday season and will need them.   I did add your shop and the display to my favorites list.


----------



## llineb (Nov 19, 2011)

Forget selling soap...sell these!  It looks great and so do your soaps!


----------



## dcornett (Nov 20, 2011)

Really looks great with your soaps in it...VERY nice!


----------



## Jezzy (Nov 23, 2011)

Oooooooohhhhh! I love it


----------



## kbuska (Nov 25, 2011)

I sold one on Etsy. Yay!!! Bad news it cost me almost double what I charged for shipping after the box and packing materials. . I need to work on a way to ship them disassembled a bit.


----------



## Relle (Nov 25, 2011)

Love your display, but way too expensive to send to Australia.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 25, 2011)

Congratulations!   

I'm sorry to hear it cost more than you thought it would to ship. Shipping is a killer. Are you using UPS to ship? 

I wish I had a solution for you.


----------



## nurse_75 (Nov 26, 2011)

On an aside...

What award did you win for your Lemon Verbena soap? I saw that on your Etsy shop.

Soap display is really beautiful.

Sharna


----------



## kbuska (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for your post. The soap took first place in the state fair for cold process.


----------



## NurturedBellyDoula (Nov 28, 2011)

do not ship through ups, i use the regular us mail when I ship out through my other business. UPS is ridiculous..

I would like one of these two btw.. hopefully after I make my first batch. I'm still studying lol..


----------

